# PhD funny



## Meg

I am currently working on the results section of my thesis.  After 11 hours in a windowless room in Australian summer heat staring at a computer screen yesterday I came home needing to laugh at something.  I love PhD comics, and this one seemed particularly relevant to my work/life at the moment.  Just thought I'd share the giggle (though I appreciate that not everyone is likely to be 'into' statistics-related humour...).

http://www.phdcomics.com/comics/archive.php?comicid=905


----------



## Daniel

My favorite one:

Vacation = Relaxation?


----------



## David Baxter PhD

LOL @ "Good luck graduating"... :rofl:


----------



## Daniel

Another one:

PHD Comics: Career Services


----------



## Meg

David Baxter said:


> LOL @ "Good luck graduating"... :rofl:



Yes, that made me laugh too - along with the whole 'dull hypothesis' thing - until I remembered that I'm running the final analyses on my data next week and I may have to do some very creative writing hard work if things don't go according to plan...


----------



## Meg

Yay!  My F'd ratios and p(in my pants) values came out (mostly) as I was hoping they would!  :2thumbs::2thumbs::2thumbs:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Congratulations, Meg. That's no "mean" feat. Now you can proceed with the rest of your data analyses and ensure that there's no deviation (standard or not) from the path toward completing your dissertation and graduating (post haste, post hoc, but definitely not Post Canada).


----------



## Meg

:lol::clap: Nicely done.  Very impressed.

I have to give a presentation next month, so post haste is definitely right!!


----------



## Daniel

Marriage vs. PhD


----------



## David Baxter PhD

I'm not sure about the bitter remorse part, though...


----------



## Daniel

(Source)


----------



## Daniel

PHD Comics: Call for Papers!


----------



## Daniel

2 AM dilemma:


----------



## Daniel

LOL Grads:


----------



## marie2010

LOL! Hilarious! :rofl:


----------



## Daniel

The snooze button:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

From Twitter:



> went to physical exam, told the nurse "I sometimes work late at night...", the nurse asked "are you an assistant professor?" ...


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Retired

It may not be widely known that I *too* have a *PHD*


*p*ost *h*ole *d*igger


----------



## Daniel

Don't forget your honorary degree in Floridian Studies from the University of Canada.


----------



## Retired

Daniel said:


> Don't forget your honorary degree in *F*loridian *S*tudies from the *U*niversity of *C*anada.



That would be a FSUC from Snowbird U!


----------



## forgetmenot

didn't work right sorry


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

VOL2: The History and (Lack of) Social Influence of the COUCH Potato


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

"You know you are a graduate student...when your office is better decorated than your home and you have a favourite flavour of instant noodle."

The disposable academic | The Economist


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Thesis Defense - YouTube


----------



## Daniel

Arizona license plste:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

simpsons-funny scene-grad students.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

I have a PHD in Philosophy...

I'm unemployed...

But at least I know why!


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Rediscovering Forgotten Research: Sleeping Beauties at the University of Waterloo

An academic article is normally cited within a few years of publication, after which interest falls off as the research field moves on. However, an article is sometimes ignored for many years only to attract interest after a long period of dormancy. Such articles are called “Sleeping Beauties.”


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

The illustrated guide to a Ph.D.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

:rofl: Funny ^^^ Especially since I just finished posting about pulling all-nighters in the 3 Positives thread


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Related:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

From 3rd Rock:

Students:  You didn't grade these [exams].

Professor Solomon:  Do you think any of you would have passed?


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Repeat but a favorite:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

“What is research but a blind date with knowledge?”

~ Will Harvey


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

The cover of a blank journal:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Daniel said:


> The cover of a blank journal:



Now THAT is comedy! 

But the abbreviation for the word abbreviation (caution: exploding heads) is "abbr." not "abb.".


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Dissertation Mug Encouragement Phd Mug Phd Dissertation - Etsy
					


This Mugs item by wordsmithmakery has 2 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Bristol, PA. Listed on Dec 8, 2022





					www.etsy.com


----------



## Daniel




----------

